# Do angels exsist??? :)



## Baby_Dream (May 7, 2012)

Hello,

Since I can remember I have had problems with my periods and have always had a sneaky feeling I would struggle to get pregnant naturally.  My mam, aunties and cousins all have the same problems and most recently my younger sister. I am 26years old and my partner is 25years old.
My partner and I are school sweethearts and have now been together 11years.  We have been trying to concieve for about 5-6 years now and only last month were told that I have low ovarian reserve/pre-mature menopause and our chances of concieving with my own eggs would be 0-3%    My partner has no problems and so we have come to the difficult decision to go ahead with IVF with donor eggs.

Unfortunately we do not have a donor   and this is where my question about 'do angels exist' comes in?  
We live in the North East of England and would like to ask if there is a beautiful angel who would be willing to donate her eggs to us? I know that my partner will make an amazing father, his mother is a foster carer and he is brilliant with the foster children of all ages! It breaks my heart to think that he may never father his own children.  

We have always talked about adoption and consider this, not a last resort but an opportunity that we an seize anytime, my body is not behaving like a 26year old and so the chance to have a successful and healthy pregnancy with even a donor egg is slipping away ...   Regardless of the outcomes, we will always look ahead to adopting.

But first, I want my partner is be a father of his own child and I would love to experience being pregnant and the joys of building a bond with your child from day one.  

Please if you are considering donating your eggs (even if not to us) please, please do so because there is a HUGE shortage and it is heartbreaking for many couples across the UK.  If you would like to help us specifically, we would be eternally grateful and I cannot begin to explain what sort of gift you would be giving us.

Please contact me via fertility friends - I look forward to hearing from you! 
Thank you so, so much!

Babydream xxxx

(p.s. this post has been approved by moderator Holly)


----------



## olivia m (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm so sorry to hear of your difficulties, but you are lucky to be in the N.East where the London Women's Clinic branch in Darlington has one of the shortest waiting lists for egg donation.  Reputation has it that they are also lovely people there too.
Best of luck
Olivia


----------



## Baby_Dream (May 7, 2012)

Thanks Olivia, unfortunately we cannot afford to go to the private clinics. We have to find our own donor  or adopt - its going to be a while I think but we have waited so long, I guess a little while longer will have to do xxx Hope is well for you  
Good Luck in your journey xx


----------



## deirdre11 (Sep 22, 2010)

Hi,

Sorry to read about your predicament, wanted to write that while no one wants to wait years, and it saddens me to have had to wait so long, that a DE IVF pregnancy can be done for quite some years... I had mine at 43.

We pursued both adoption and IVF at the same time, it's not always seen as desirable by the case workers but ours accepted it, it so happened that DE worked first and resulted in twins.

Good luck, D


----------



## olivia m (Jun 24, 2004)

The National Gamete Donation Trust can help with the recruitment of an egg donor. This service is free. Contact them via www.ngdt.co.uk
Best of luck
Olivia

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that 
fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## natalie007 (Jul 13, 2012)

Hello,

I have recently donated my eggs and I have found alot of forum sites etc that you can use to find donors etc.

I have found my second couple through www.prideangel.com and in contact with them I was curious how they started looking etc and they said the same thing forums etc. 
Also I check http://www.sofeminine.co.uk/forum/show1_maternite2_1/having-a-baby-parenting/fertility-sterility.html as it seems proactive with donors, however I think you will need to pay for the cycle etc and their travel expenses.

Natalie

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that 
fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------

